# Feedback on the Toro 821 QZE



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

I wanted to pass along feedback on this model Toro (821 QZE Snowthrower - 38757) for others that might be interested. I recently purchased it (upgraded from the 721) and I was able to break it in on our first snowfall (~4" in NE PA) - for the good of the forum! Four inches of relatively light snow wasn't really a tough outing, but at least all the primary functions got "tested".


It's an electric start but I manually pulled - fired up on the first pull after a 3 pump prime. It idled well and was smooth running.
It ate up the snow with NO problems at all. It's a little monster like it's cousin the 721.
The handle chute control worked really well (QZE). I didn't have this on my prior 721 and it's a nice option.
The snow was a bit wet but it still threw it as advertised.
It cleared the EOD build up from the plow nicely too. Again, the snow accumulation wasn't significant, but the plows tend to leave alot on my side of the street so I got to see how it performed in a pile.
 Unlike the 721, this model's engine sits a bit higher and as a result there was NO noticeable cable melt like the 721 from the exhaust. I was particularly interested in this as the 721 has a design flaw IMO with the exhaust.
LIKE the 721, the lock-handle unit vibrates and i found myself with a lost Knob Handle. I recovered it from my path but the washer was gone. This is another poorly designed aspect of the handle as it happened to me on the 721 as well. I will need to put a lock washer on it or another nut on the outside of the Knob Handle to prevent it from vibrating off. I'll call Toro and let them know about this poor "feature" again!
The right side wheel started to accumulate snow. I've seen other comments about snow build up on these wheels so I'll have to keep an eye on it. It didn't affect the performance very much so I'm not sure how big an issue this will but time will tell.
When I shut it off to clean the cars, I was unable to start it again manually. I pulled it at least 10 times. I then tried the electric start which fired it up in 5-10 sec. Not sure if it needed more time to "rest" but I was surprised that it didn't start on the pull as these are usually very reliable. Again, I'll have to keep an eye on it.
Overall, I give it a 8.75/10. It eats thru the snow, runs strong and maneuvers really well. The only criticism at the moment is the Knob Handle, slight snow build up on the wheel and not starting after running for ~45 min straight (which could be operator error!). I even did my neighbor's driveway/walkway.
Hope this is helpful. Happy snowfalls and stay safe!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I am thinking of picking one of these up.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

meierjn said:


> Thanks for the review. I am thinking of picking one of these up.


Sure. Let me know if you have any other questions. It pulls you along pretty quickly, so you need to keep up with it and manage its pull, but I do think that the extra cc's from the 721 will matter when there's a great amount (and wetness) of snow. Enjoy.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

fjb730 said:


> When I shut it off to clean the cars, I was unable to start it again manually. I pulled it at least 10 times. I then tried the electric start which fired it up in 5-10 sec


Depending on conditions you may need to prime and or choke when restarting. 
Also replace the Torch sparkplug with an NGK plug. I replaced the plugs on my Toro Super Recycler, Powermax 826 and 721. They all preformed better. Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Depending on conditions you may need to prime and or choke when restarting.
> Also replace the Torch sparkplug with an NGK plug. I replaced the plugs on my Toro Super Recycler, Powermax 826 and 721. They all preformed better. Enjoy your new machine!


Thanks Zavie. I actually did choke and prime it again but good input. I'll also look at the sparkplug. Brand new so perhaps I'll look at that swap for NGK next season. Appreciate it!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

If my machines are still warm when restarting them, I rarely need to prime or use the choke. I learned this after flooding them several times priming and using the choke again. Try not priming the motor and only choking half way. It may take a little experimentation as every motor, even identical ones, may require a little different procedure for warm restarts.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

GKK said:


> If my machines are still warm when restarting them, I rarely need to prime or use the choke. I learned this after flooding them several times priming and using the choke again. Try not priming the motor and only choking half way. It may take a little experimentation as every motor, even identical ones, may require a little different procedure for warm restarts.


Yes, thanks. This is one of those things that I'll have to monitor and see what works. It was the VERY first use of the machine so there may be some break in period. Hopefully we'll get a few more storms to play around in before storing it for the summer! Appreciate the response.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

How difficult would you say it would be for one person to lift this model into the back of a pickup truck or the hatch of a SUV? Are there points on it that one individual can get a good grip and it is balanced enough to lift it alone?


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

meierjn said:


> How difficult would you say it would be for one person to lift this model into the back of a pickup truck or the hatch of a SUV? Are there points on it that one individual can get a good grip and it is balanced enough to lift it alone?


I'm 61+, in OK shape and I can lift it into the back of an SUV if I had too. It's very compact. With the handle bar folded down, the top of the unit measures 34" high (38" long and 20" wide). You can grab the top of the chute in the front and the lower handle bar in the back. If you lift wrong I could see someone hurting their back (esp at my age). With another person (my wife) we'd be able to do it together no problem as I'd prob take most of the weight. A simple wooden ramp would work too as it rolls very easily on it's back wheels. Granted, the 821 weighs a little more than the 721 but IMO the extra cc's and commercial grade aspects are worth it. Plus, that exhaust issue melting the cable on the 721 is ridiculous (you avoid it w the 821 as the engine/exhaust sits a little higher). However, if money is a factor, get the 721 w/out the electric start and you still have a very affordable single-stage machine that is a workhorse...in my view. Good luck!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

fjb730 said:


> I'm 61+, in OK shape and I can lift it into the back of an SUV if I had too. It's very compact. With the handle bar folded down, the top of the unit measures 34" high (38" long and 20" wide). You can grab the top of the chute in the front and the lower handle bar in the back. If you lift wrong I could see someone hurting their back (esp at my age). With another person (my wife) we'd be able to do it together no problem as I'd prob take most of the weight. A simple wooden ramp would work too as it rolls very easily on it's back wheels. Granted, the 821 weighs a little more than the 721 but IMO the extra cc's and commercial grade aspects are worth it. Plus, that exhaust issue melting the cable on the 721 is ridiculous (you avoid it w the 821 as the engine/exhaust sits a little higher). However, if money is a factor, get the 721 w/out the electric start and you still have a very affordable single-stage machine that is a workhorse...in my view. Good luck!


FWIW the 721 weighs between 80 and 84 lbs and the 821 weighs 91 to 96 lbs per Toro. (electric starts are the heavier models). If my Toro two stroke single stage (+/-70lbs) ever dies it will be replaced with a 721 (or its equivalent Toro model at the time). I've got an Ariens 2 stage if I need something with more grunt.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

fjb730 said:


> I'm 61+, in OK shape and I can lift it into the back of an SUV if I had too. It's very compact. With the handle bar folded down, the top of the unit measures 34" high (38" long and 20" wide). You can grab the top of the chute in the front and the lower handle bar in the back. If you lift wrong I could see someone hurting their back (esp at my age). With another person (my wife) we'd be able to do it together no problem as I'd prob take most of the weight. A simple wooden ramp would work too as it rolls very easily on it's back wheels. Granted, the 821 weighs a little more than the 721 but IMO the extra cc's and commercial grade aspects are worth it. Plus, that exhaust issue melting the cable on the 721 is ridiculous (you avoid it w the 821 as the engine/exhaust sits a little higher). However, if money is a factor, get the 721 w/out the electric start and you still have a very affordable single-stage machine that is a workhorse...in my view. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply. I think that would be "doable"!


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

GKK said:


> FWIW the 721 weighs between 80 and 84 lbs and the 821 weighs 91 to 96 lbs per Toro. (electric starts are the heavier models). If my Toro two stroke single stage (+/-70lbs) ever dies it will be replaced with a 721 (or its equivalent Toro model at the time). I've got an Ariens 2 stage if I need something with more grunt.


I have a 2 stage Craftsman but I find that I don't use it often enough. I'd like something that I can use when we get the smaller snowfalls like we have been getting for the past years. I'd keep the 2 stage in the event of larger snowfalls and its handy in the spring to blow the snow out of the shady places around into the sun so that it melts quicker.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

meierjn said:


> I have a 2 stage Craftsman but I find that I don't use it often enough. I'd like something that I can use when we get the smaller snowfalls like we have been getting for the past years. I'd keep the 2 stage in the event of larger snowfalls and its handy in the spring to blow the snow out of the shady places around into the sun so that it melts quicker.


Since you have a two stage already, a Toro 721 or an Ariens 21" Path Pro would compliment it nicely. I use my Toro single stage for everything up 8" or so now (which turns out to be most of the time). I got my two stage as I was beating both myself and the Toro up in the occasional deeper snow falls we get. Over the years I handled a number of 15 and 18 inchers with it but it was a lot of work (but less work than the shoveling alternative). At 72 I'm trying to make things a little easier on myself, aka getting lazy and out of shape.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I ended up putting a deposit down on an 821 QZE. I'll pick it up when there is snow in the forecast. I did pull the Craftsman out of the shed on the weekend and start it up. A quick oil change and inspection and it will be ready to go. I did notice that I lost a couple of the screws that hold one of the heat shields down on the engine. I'll have to do some digging to find some replacements. Looking forward to snow!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice that they can keep it on hand for you! We didn't see too many snow events last season here in PA, and when we did the 821 made quick work of it. It'll be time soon to move it to an accessible spot - we'll see what the weather holds this year -- Happy Halloween!


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice report. That's definitely one that I'll consider when it comes time to replace the old 3000 GTS 5 hp 2 stroke. However, I have so many spares for this machine, that time may be in the far future....
BTW the 5 hp 2 stroke electric start weighs in at 73 lbs.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, it was good timing on my pickup of my new 821. I decided to go get it on November 2nd as there was snow in the forecast. We've had a couple of heavy snowfall warnings since then and some abnormally cold weather for November. I've used the new single-stage enough to do the initial 2hr oil change. It has worked GREAT. It throws the snow more than far enough to clear my driveway and the sidewalk. It is far more maneuverable than my two-stage and light enough that I can load and un-load it into and out of the truck when needed. I do like the chute control. I also added a lock washer to each handle knob after reading that these tend to come loose with use. So far, I am very happy with the purchase.


----------

